# Help! Found barn Whizzer , year? Value?



## David Lewis (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)

Nice find. It has a lot of great parts on it, unfortunately they are all in poor condition.  Hard to put a value on it.


----------



## David Lewis (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 17, 2018)

H mill so 1946-48...
yum... extra crispy!


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 17, 2018)

S-10  I wannit!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 17, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> S-10  I wannit!!!!!



Bob, whats the difference between an S-10 and a WZ


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 17, 2018)

I love the look of your bike ...are you selling this beauty??? ....I see what you guys were saying about the fender guards that are on that liberty I just picked up ...looks very similar to what's on this whizzer


----------



## StoneWoods (Apr 17, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Bob, whats the difference between an S-10 and a WZ



I think that the s-10 was a longer frame, more room between the seat tube and the head tube. @bobcycles ?


----------



## David Lewis (Apr 17, 2018)

Junkman Bob said:


> I love the look of your bike ...are you selling this beauty??? ....I see what you guys were saying about the fender guards that are on that liberty I just picked up ...looks very similar to what's on this whizzer



I’m thinking about selling. It has such a cool look I’m pondering it. Waiting for an offer I can’t refuse


----------



## David Lewis (Apr 17, 2018)

David Lewis said:


> I’m thinking about selling. It has such a cool look I’m pondering it. Waiting for an offer I can’t refuse



I’ve only had a few days. It was under a Pyle of barn wood...


----------



## bricycle (Apr 17, 2018)

what year is the plate? 52?


----------



## David Lewis (Apr 17, 2018)

bricycle said:


> what year is the plate? 52?



Yes Colorado 52


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 17, 2018)

If you want an offer you can’t refuse try eBay list it for 20k and put or best offer.


----------



## David Lewis (Apr 17, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> If you want an offer you can’t refuse try eBay list it for 20k and put or best offer.



I like the way you think


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 17, 2018)

David Lewis said:


> Thanks!






David Lewis said:


> I’m thinking about selling. It has such a cool look I’m pondering it. Waiting for an offer I can’t refuse



To sell on this forum requires you list a price and your location. V/r Shawn


----------



## David Lewis (Apr 17, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> To sell on this forum requires you list a price and your location. V/r Shawn



Gotcha. Thanks for the information


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 17, 2018)

David Lewis said:


> View attachment 790328 View attachment 790329 View attachment 790330 View attachment 790331 View attachment 790332
> 
> View attachment 790333
> 
> View attachment 790334



Rad bike, too cool


----------



## David Lewis (Apr 17, 2018)

David Amsbary said:


> Rad bike, too cool



Thanks! It was a great find


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 17, 2018)

Pm sent


----------



## KevinBrick (Apr 23, 2018)

Cool bike! Love those headlights!


----------

